# 2 Stk. Siemens Simatic RS485 Repeater 6ES7 972-0AA01-0XA0 für Profibus / MPI



## Schmiedi (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

 verkaufe 2 Stk. Siemens RS485-Repeater 6ES7 972-0AA01-0XA0 für Profibus bzw. MPI, 1 Stk. E06 und 1 Stk. E08.

Es handelt sich um Ersatzteilgeräte, welche von mir nur zu Testzwecken eingebaut wurden.

Produktinformation bei Siemens: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/4073464

Fotos, weiter Infos, ... gerne per PN.

 VB € 80,-


----------

